# Can this be done?



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a go at this and let me know if you can do it.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

only if you can open the file  

Bob


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

I opened the file ok. 
I have seen this before, but i cant do it. There must be a way of doing it though.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I give up   , just spent the last 10 minutes making my brain steam :lol: 

Anne


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I am wondering if it can be done :roll: :roll: 

Bob, sort your computer out :lol: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Lady Dinger did it. So it can be done. Big Head..


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*TOP OF THE CLASS*


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Erm


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok,OK

Now I am off to see if I can do it :wink: 

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

